
Amazon deletes job listings for analysts to track ‘labor organizing threats’ - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/01/amazon-seeks-intelligence-analyst-to-track-labor-organizing-threats.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361).

I've copied this title there too, since it seems more up to date.

